# Is she a Red Dun? AQHA weanling filly



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, to be red dun, she'd have to have a parent with dun. Dun doesn't skip generations, but it can be harder to identify on palominos, so I'd suggest looking at the color of the horses in the parent's pedigrees (particularly the sire) to see if dun is even a possibility.

IMO, she doesn't look as light in color as I would expect a red dun to be, but foal coats are funny things and can make it difficult to make such judgements.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I want that butt


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

Looks just red to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes a lovely filly. Very very nice.

But, she does not appear red dun to me. Looks like countershading along her topline. She does not show any other characteristics of being dun (wither shading, zebra striping etc)

Ontop of that, either the sire or dam, must be dun.

And what are the chances of breeding palomino x buckskin and getting a plain ol chestnut. LoL. That seems unlucky to me. ;-) Shes a very nicely put together girl though. I really like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a red dun and the tiger striping on the legs and shoulders are key. The striping is very pronounced when He is wet but clearly seen dry also. His overall coat is red with red mane and tail but in sunlight he shimmers with gold. I believe the dun brings in that characteristic.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

looks sorrel/chestnut to me the darker stipe on back is countershading which is much more pronounced on a baby.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I say chestnut/sorrel too. Cute filly too.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very pretty filly! I'm terrible with colors. just when I think I got it figured out I learn I don't. Thought my daughters horse might have been a dun but he has no striping but countershading on his back but shimmers like gold too. I was told he probably carries the dun gene but he's actually a light chestnut/sorrell.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have pictures of her parents so we can confirm that neither of them are a dun ?


----------



## MrBeCharming (May 18, 2012)

The chances of getting a red out of the two is possible however unlucky. I had a palomino mare I bred to black point dun stallion an got a bay! In fact ad long as I owned her she never threw me color! I hope you have more luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

MrBeCharming said:


> The chances of getting a red out of the two is possible however unlucky. I had a palomino mare I bred to black point dun stallion an got a bay! In fact ad long as I owned her she never threw me color! I hope you have more luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That filly is chestnut with counter shading. It is just as likely as any other color as her sire is red based and her dam is most likely Ee.

Once you got a bay then you can not get anything more from her. She is EeA? with no dun and no cream. So if you want color you would have to get it from the sire. Same here. If you want anything more then a sorrel/chestnut you are going to have to get it from the sire.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is a chestnut with counter shading. Her tone is not right for a dun and she does not show real dun factor.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Whatever color she is, she's awfully pretty!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Without seeing pictures of her sire and dam, there is no way to know for certain that either is not dun. Palomino is very good at hiding dun, and buckskin and dun seem to be interchangeable words in some areas. 

This filly has a very distinct dorsal stripe. While this could be caused by countershading, she is of a breed that has dun, from parents that could be hiding dun. Other dun factor could be there - she does have darker legs and some darkness over her shoulders, but these pictures are not great for seeing this. As for her darker colour, don't let this dissuade you. Two factors can influence this - this is her foal shed, which is usually the darkest shed a horse will go through, and there is a lot of variation in the expression of chestnut, so we should expect that variation to be shown somewhat in the expression of chestnut based dun. This foal, for instance, is a chestnut dun:









OP - You describe her in foal coat as if you have seen it. Do you have foal pictures available? These, and pics of her sire and dam, could help us further.


----------

